# filter basket



## hedm (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi

New to this forum (although not to decent coffee)

Santa brought me a cuisenart bean to cup machine and over the intervening period an idiot guest managed to bin the filter basket. D'oh.

Cuisenart have been no help and as far as I know the replacement is a GTF-2 but where do I get one. Thoughts on replacement paper filters also useful

Many thanks


----------

